# May 22nd Colorado ADBA show



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone going? I plan on taking a truck load of dogs and putting Bailey on the track for the first time. It would be great to meet others in CO.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Getting closer anyone going?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I forgot you had Bailey! We need so pics of your dog you take down


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm excited to get her on the track! we have been dragging on the ditch by our house I hope I can have enough time to get her in shape!


----------

